# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey Guys!



Please send healing to  Zin's Bunny, who has a broken tooth . Poor guy, hope you heal fast!


:bouquet:




Happy Birthday to *dootsmom*!



:woohoo:hug1:bunny18



This is a very fun blogspot  Bountiful Bunnies!!



Okay guys, Have a good day!

:thumbup
[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

Also, our 9 hour transport across the Midwest of rescue bunnies Chester and Emma is on its way so wish everyone good luck on their journey!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31390&forum_id=7&page=1

And also Kathy's bunnies Leo is going to Midwest today so see about finding a girlfriend. Good luck guys!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin2:My best to all!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jan 13, 2008)

Its Bunbuns' B-day today!!!!:biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bunbuns!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday little BunBuns!!! :bunny18


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

Maherwoman's (Rosie's) Maisie has suspected uterine cancershe's asking for good vibes and prayers.



Thanks for putting up my blog Silvie :biggrin2:

And a very happy birthday to Bunbuns!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Please also pray for Trixie...she's not eating her pellets and hasn't pooped yet today. She was eating her hay last night, and is drinking fine...she just has decided not to eat her pellets lately...and given that she didn't poop yet today, I'm starting to get worried.

So, Please pray for Trixie...and for me, with going through so much in so short a time...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't like them being sick.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't like it when they're sick, either. It just goes to show you...the more bunnies you have, the more chances go up that something's going to be going on with SOMEBUN.

One thing, though...there's good news for Trixie I'm about to post...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

*Who are you telling. Yay for good news. Oh I should mention Elvis foot is no longer bothering him.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I don't like it when they're sick, either. It just goes to show you...the more bunnies you have, the more chances go up that something's going to be going on with SOMEBUN.
> 
> One thing, though...there's good news for Trixie I'm about to post...


----------

